# what have I have found?



## Samantha Crawford (Jun 19, 2020)

I believe that it is a Vick’s Vapor Rub product but not sure...


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 19, 2020)

You are correct.


----------



## Samantha Crawford (Jun 19, 2020)

Do you know how old it is or what it held, and whether it is valuable or not?


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 19, 2020)

Found that exact same bottle on Wednesday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogo (Jun 19, 2020)

Vapo-rub was a vaseline based ointment. It came in a wide mouth jar.  I think that little bottle held some kind of drops, but I can't remember what kind.  Cute , but fairly common, so not much value.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 19, 2020)

Yeah it's Vicks-branded something, but not the Vapo-Rub.  Not sure what exactly these contained but they're very common unfortunately.  Dates from probably the 30s-50s and not really worth anything more than a dollar sadly.


----------



## Samantha Crawford (Jun 20, 2020)

I like it, it’s so cool, and tiny.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 20, 2020)

Vicks Va-Tro-Nol (nose drops). Fun find!


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Jun 22, 2020)

Here is a picture of the one I found three days prior to this post.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 23, 2020)

Samantha Crawford said:


> *I like it,* it’s so cool, and tiny.



That's really all that counts in bottle collecting!  Welcome!


----------



## jc_john1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Cool little nasal drops bottle. Blue is always popular.


----------



## Lcender (Dec 10, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Here is a picture of the one I found three days prior to this post.


I have a goofy question...  What do you use for your rubbing of the bottles’ information on the bottom?  I’ve tried crayons and a couple other things and I can’t ever get it to work!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 10, 2020)

Lcender said:


> I have a goofy question...  What do you use for your rubbing of the bottles’ information on the bottom?  I’ve tried crayons and a couple other things and I can’t ever get it to work!


Colour pencils work for me.


----------



## Lcender (Dec 10, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Colour pencils work for me.


Thank you!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 12, 2020)

Samantha Crawford said:


> I like it, it’s so cool, and tiny.


Blue glass is always a keeper to me. Common or not. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 12, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Colour pencils work for me.


I tape a plain zerox paper to the bottle and use a woodless graphite pencil. Rounded not pointed.. A wider tip is what helps to glide across the embossing. Lightly at first so as to feel where the lettering is. Once you have a light impression you can go over just the embossing. Practice makes perfect.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## FreeRangeAsparagus (Dec 13, 2020)

Lcender said:


> I have a goofy question...  What do you use for your rubbing of the bottles’ information on the bottom?  I’ve tried crayons and a couple other things and I can’t ever get it to work!



Same as CanadianBottles, colored pencils work great. I crack the pencil in half down the inner part so I can rub it the long way on the paper, instead of the tip.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 14, 2020)

FreeRangeAsparagus said:


> Same as CanadianBottles, colored pencils work great. I crack the pencil in half down the inner part so I can rub it the long way on the paper, instead of the tip.


Exactly! 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Lcender (Dec 16, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I tape a plain zerox paper to the bottle and use a woodless graphite pencil. Rounded not pointed.. A wider tip is what helps to glide across the embossing. Lightly at first so as to feel where the lettering is. Once you have a light impression you can go over just the embossing. Practice makes perfect.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## RickNC (Dec 29, 2020)

Found one of those today.


----------

